# Limping



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Just looking for advice, Tilly is limping since last night on her right paw. She was playing for about 2hrs solid with her little buddy in the house last night. And limping since. I have checked the paw and there is no cuts so I'd saw its either bruised or muscle prob, besides rest is there anything I can give her. 
Don't want to rush to the vets. 
Thanks 


Jeanie x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Did she squeal at all during her play? She may have caught a claw or a toe and pulled it during a high speed manoeuvre  Meadow did this as a very young pup, the vet thought it possible that she might have broken a small bone in her foot. Ths is apparently very common, and is usually left to heal on it's own because the bones are too small to be set. He gave her an anti inflammatory injection and painkillers as a precaution, and we had to keep her quiet for a week or so. That was fun 

If Tilly continues to limp, I think I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Von, 
My friend with German Shepard had same prob as you on thurs, not nice I'd say, 
No squealing from Tilly, and she let's me touch it, 
Got advice to use arnica so will use over the weekend and if no better by tues (bank hol here) ill bring her to the vets x 


Jeanie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty had similar when little after getting rolled when playing. She limped for a couple of days and then all back to normal. I just tried to limit her playing for a couple of days to make her rest her leg.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

If Tilly is letting you handle her paw with no problem it sounds more like a tendon or muscle strain somewhere in her leg. As you say, keeping her quiet for a couple of days may well sort it out.

I hope you friend's dog recovers quickly, Meadow was fine after about 5 days.


----------

